# Other than stock turbo oil feed/ return lines



## KazKilla420 (May 27, 2019)

I'm attempting to add a larger turbo than stock, & was wondering if id be able to just weld some AN bungs to the feed/return of the engine to add the stainless steel braided cables!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Probably, I think @Crewz may have done this.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LArger turbo doesnt need a larger line.. There is a reducing point along the way because otherwise your flowing mor oil than needed to the turbo and starving things like your bearings, pistons, and cam .


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr_Pat said:


> LArger turbo doesnt need a larger line.. There is a reducing point along the way because otherwise your flowing mor oil than needed to the turbo and starving things like your bearings, pistons, and cam .


I agree. Think of it like adding cams. They'll add more performance, but don't need more oil / cooling. I would try and keep the oil feed, drain, and coolant lines as stock as possible. You shouldn't have to weld anything, aside from maybe an oil drain extension tube if you're doing a top mount. You can use hard line to AN fitting to be able to make whatever lines you need.


----------



## KazKilla420 (May 27, 2019)

Thanks didn't think about it like that, much appreciated! @Mr_Pat @Crewz


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Glad to be able to help


----------

